

Introducing PigPen: Map-Reduce for Clojure - hackhackhack
http://techblog.netflix.com/2014/01/introducing-pigpen-map-reduce-for.html

======
juliangamble
The big goal of this project seems to be generating Pig Code for Hadoop from
Idiomatic Clojure.

This seems quite similar to Parkour (Hadoop MapReduce in idiomatic Clojure)

[https://github.com/damballa/parkour/](https://github.com/damballa/parkour/)

The other Elephant in the room is Cascalog (generating Cascading Mapreduce
queries for Hadoop using a Datalog language)

[http://cascalog.org/](http://cascalog.org/)

It is interesting to note that the argument here "this makes writing Pig code
so much easier" was also used by Nathan Marz when he was announcing Cascalog
three years ago:

[http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/clojure-at-
backtype](http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/clojure-at-backtype) (at slide
42)

The main distinguishing feature of this library compared to the other two
seems to be that this one actually generates Pig code (although not for human
consumption) as opposed to calling Hadoop or Cascading libraries so the
benefit is 'runs where Pig runs'.)

Form your own opinion of course.

